# Modifying a stick from EBay



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,

I have my eye on a nice walking stick on eBay, it has a lovely gold know handle and the seller says they think the stick is ebony. The only issue is its been cut down to about 32", so I was thinking of extending the length with the method some of you suggested. Cutting the stick and inserting another piece of wood using threaded rod.

Question I have is what kind of wood would look cool with ebony? I'm open to suggestions please.


----------



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

I meant gold knob, darn automatic correct!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

If your just adding a few inches for a cane cane handle mohogany would contrast good if it is a dark ebony.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am not familiar with ebony wood. I would think you should be able to stain another hardwood close to the color of the ebony. Minwax makes an ebony colored stain.


----------



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

I was looking to do something contrasting


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

The most contrasting wood for ebony I can think of would be holly. It can be almost perfectly white, and it stays that way. I've never encountered large pieces of it, but there should be some available. The trees can be quite large.

If unavailable, you could try "pickling" oak or ash to whiten it. Minwax makes a "whitewash pickling" stain.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I would go with holly as well its a good hard wood.Ebony just speaks for its just oozes qualiy

This is a picture form Ian Norburys book i picked up from a second hand shop ,not a very good picture as in black and white , i havnt helped the image by rephptoing it but may give you a idea , This is a project i have in mind to do much better design than i could do.

sorry real poor picture but the one in the book isnt much better

i should add the cane is ebony with the topper hawthorne , never seen hawthorn for sale anywhere he must have harvested it and seasined it himself


----------



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thx for all the support! The cane's price skyrocketed so I won't be buying that one, but I'm going to keep my eye out and use holly


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Hardly suprised that a ebony stick would fetch a high price , A 1st class stick needs 1st class material along with a good design and finish. And ebony wood fits the bill for materail , you dont oftern see it.


----------

